# How about a TIVO backup program from someone?



## jimbo1mcm (Jan 8, 2006)

There are a lot of very smart people out here. Why can't someone write an easy to use program for backing up your TIVO? We need a user friendly program where you don't have to write code.

I understand we probably have to take the TIVO drive out and put it in our PC. We can handle that. From that point on, we need to be able to put in a CD that is interactive and asks questions.

No one really wants to start writing Linux code, unless it is your specific hobby. How about it someone?


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

The general thoughts here has always been if you have enough skill to move a HD from a TiVo into a PC you can type one or two commands after using a Linux boot CD.


----------



## jimbo1mcm (Jan 8, 2006)

You know all of us have some skills, but the really smart people can write a really,really good program. I happened to have an original sony tivo series 1 with a Maxtor drive and tried some of the linux, hinsdale stuff. Had a couple of problems:

1. The Maxtor drive showed 10mb, and therefore was " locked". Do I use qunlock? 10 people say never use it and 10 people say it is okay. Do I want to fry my tivo drive? It is not really as simple as you might portray it.

A good program could read the drive, tell me it is locked and have a: Unlock, yes or no? with a SAFE unlock program ready to go.

I am sure people would pay for a good program. We don't need free stuff that doesn't work.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The purpose of "Locking" a drive is to protect the data from un-authorized access. There are no "Safe" unlock programs other then programs developed with the same algorithm that was used to "Lock" the drive. I do not know the history of Gunlock I would assume it was developed by trial and error and may not work in all situations.

And yes a bullet proof GUI, drive copy and partition modification program would be nice. You could make a donation to the developer of MFSTools or to WeakNees or PTV and the many others who donate there free time assisting others.

You can download the source for MFSTools and join in the project here. http://sourceforge.net/projects/mfstools


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Nothing is simple the first time - it is called learning. 

Do you think the developers of the tools we use to upgrade our Tivos did it right the first time and didn't "fry a few Tivos" in the process? Life is about taking some chances. Most of the free stuff that doesn't work is due to the end user not reading or following the directions that came with it. Without these free tools you wouldn't be able to upgrade your Tivo. 

So I guess the question comes down to - "Do you feel lucky?"


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

jimbo1mcm said:


> I am sure people would pay for a good program. We don't need free stuff that doesn't work.


Luckily, we have free stuff that _does_ work.


----------

